# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چه درسایی و چه تعدادی تست در سال سوم بزنم؟

## mehdirahmati137

سلام.دوستان من الان سال سومم تشریحیم خوبه تو آزمونایه قلمچی هم شرکت میکنم ولی همینجوری که میدونید تو سال سوم خیلی وقت نمیشه رو تست گزاشت به خاطر نهایی ولی من دارم تست میزنم ولی احساس میکنم خیلی نامنظمه تست زنیم اگه میشه کسایی که تجربه دارن کمکم کنن که:
1- چه درسایی رو از ساله سوم تست بزنم؟
2-چه تعداد تست واسه اون درسا بزنم؟
3-با میانگین هفته ای 30 ساعت مطالعه چقدر واسه تست زنی و تحلیلش وقت بزارم؟
4-رو تایم تست بزنم یا نه؟
ممنون اگه کسی کمکم کنه :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Miss.Dr

نمیشه گف چه تعداد
ولی سومو  بفهمی خیلی راحتی سال بعد

----------


## mehdirahmati137

من مفهومی مشکلی ندارم تشریحیمم بیسته بیسته به نظرم اگه از امسال تست نزنم سال بعد نمیرسم

----------


## fardad1

من خودم سومم با توجه به اینکه معدل مثبته تأثیرش بیشتر تست میزنم

----------


## mehdirahmati137

دوستان لطفا سوالامو ج بدین که چه درسایی و چه تعدادی تست بزنم در ضمن من رشته تجربیم

----------


## NMGTAV

همه درسارو تا میتونی تست بزن، نهایی کیلو چنده؟!  :Yahoo (21):  تو اگه خوب و زیاد تست بزنی و درس رو بفهمی نهایی چیزی نیست، اسونترین امتحان ممکنه

----------


## mehdirahmati137

دوستان نظر بدین خیلی به کمکتون نیاز دارم تنکس :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## roc

> دوستان نظر بدین خیلی به کمکتون نیاز دارم تنکس


فیزیک
و خوب بخون 
به خصوص مال سال دوم 

شیمی سوم رو + دوم رو بخون و حفظیاتشو حتما مرور کن تا یادت بیفته به خصوص دوم که خییلی ساده است 

زبان سوم رو خیلی خوب بخون و از الان دیگه ریدینگ و شروع کن کتابچه 2048 مهر و ماه عالی قواعد سال سوم رو مرور کن

ادبیات سوم + دوم رو شروع کن به خوندن کتاب جامع گاج عالی در ضمن  چون سومی روی زبان فارسی هم وقت بذار
ارایه رو میشه همیشه خوند
لغات سوم و دوم رو حفظ کن 

دینی سوم و دوم رو مرور کن

عربی رو خود دانی (اگر وضعیتت خوب بخونش)

از ریاضیات تجربی هم اطلاعی ندارم 

در ضمن سعی کن تو تابستون دوم و سوم رو تموم کنی 
اگه بمونه واسه پیش 
بهت فشار میاد 
و میفتی به حذف مباحث
پس از الان به صورت خییلی جدی برا کنکور شروع کن 
تست هم هر چند تا زدی خوبه 
فقط سعی کن تکنیک تست زنی رو یاد بگیری
و بقول اون دوستمون 
نهایی کیلوی چند
البته با نمره خوب باید نهایی رو تموم کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## NMGTAV

ببین من گفتم نهایی کیلویی چند ولی نمره بد نگیری ها!  :Yahoo (4):  ولی نگران نباش تو اگه تست مسلط باشی نهایی رو خوب میشی
در مورد حرف دوستمون هم به نظرم اگه فیزیک 2 و شیمی 2 رو مرور کنی بد نیست (فقط اگه وقت داشتی! در هر حال سوم همیشه اولویتت باشه، حتی نتونستی هم مهم نیست) ولی با مرور عمومیا موافق نیستم همون سال چهارم واسه عمومیا کافیه واسه عمومیا فقط رو سال 3 کار کن (البته به جز عربی، واسه اون نظر نمیدم، من خودم عربی رو از اول تابستون بعد از نهایی شروع کردم از صفر) ولی اینکه تابستون اختصاصی های دوم و سوم رو تموم کنی خیلی کمکت میکنه
البته واسه فیزیک یه راه دیگه هم داری، اونم اینه که تو تابستون سینماتیک و دینامیک (هم بخش سال 2 هم پیش) رو تابستون کامل بخونی، چون این دو بحث مهمتر از بقیه مباحث فیزیک 2 هستن، اگه بتونی این دو فصل رو تابستون کامل تموم کنی + فیزیک 3 اونوقت میتونی فیزیک 2 رو بزاری واسه نیمسال اول  پیش که راه خوبیه
ولی در کل تست زیاد بزن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehdirahmati137

حالا واسه تابستون سال بعد تصمیم میگیریم
فعلا بگین طی امسال یعنی تا خرداد چه درساییو از لحاظ تست ببندم
به نظرم کلا عمومیو بزارم واسه پیش ولی اختصاصیارو ماله همین امسالو تست بزنم نظره شما چیهع؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdirahmati137


حالا واسه تابستون سال بعد تصمیم میگیریم
فعلا بگین طی امسال یعنی تا خرداد چه درساییو از لحاظ تست ببندم
به نظرم کلا عمومیو بزارم واسه پیش ولی اختصاصیارو ماله همین امسالو تست بزنم نظره شما چیهع؟


بله عموميا رو بزارين برا پيش
ولي خب تا خرداد تا ميتونين تست زيست و رياضي و البته فيزيك بزنين
خيلي جلو ميفتين
من اگه برگردم سال سوم فقط و فقط تست ميزدم*

----------


## mehdirahmati137

واسه هر فصل فیزیک و ریاضیو زیست چند تا تست خوبه بزنم؟
البته شیمیم تست زنیم خیلی ضعیفه در حده صفر :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdirahmati137


واسه هر فصل فیزیک و ریاضیو زیست چند تا تست خوبه بزنم؟
البته شیمیم تست زنیم خیلی ضعیفه در حده صفر


تعداد تست هر چقدر بيشتر باشه بهتره 
محدوديت نداره
و البته 10 تا تست با بررسي جواب بهتر از 100 تا تست بدون بررسي جواب هست
حتماً خلاصه برداري و حاشيه نويسي رو انجام بدين
در مورد شيمي هم اگه با كل شيمي مشكل دارين شيمي مبتكران تاليف بهمن بازرگان رو بگيرين بخونين
ولي اگه در مورد سرعت تست زني مشكل دارين نگران نباشين
به مرور زمان با افزايش تسلط روي مباحث سرعت تست زنيتون افزايش پيدا مي كنه
اما اگه كلاً نميتونين تست شيمي حل كنين
ابتدا اون اطلاعاتي رو كه داده بنويسين و بعد ببينين چي ميخواد
اگه راهنمايي بيشتري در مورد شيمي خواستين @mohammacl جان ميتونن كمكت كنن*

----------


## D.A.A

تنها نکته ای که تو این چن سال بلد شدم اینه که واسه زیست اصلا تست نزن کم بزن تا سبک تست دستت بیاد همین  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mehdirahmati137

> *
> تعداد تست هر چقدر بيشتر باشه بهتره 
> محدوديت نداره
> و البته 10 تا تست با بررسي جواب بهتر از 100 تا تست بدون بررسي جواب هست
> حتماً خلاصه برداري و حاشيه نويسي رو انجام بدين
> در مورد شيمي هم اگه با كل شيمي مشكل دارين شيمي مبتكران تاليف بهمن بازرگان رو بگيرين بخونين
> ولي اگه در مورد سرعت تست زني مشكل دارين نگران نباشين
> به مرور زمان با افزايش تسلط روي مباحث سرعت تست زنيتون افزايش پيدا مي كنه
> اما اگه كلاً نميتونين تست شيمي حل كنين
> ...


کدوم کتابش؟تستش یا آموزشش؟مشکیه یا سفیده؟

----------


## mehdirahmati137

> تنها نکته ای که تو این چن سال بلد شدم اینه که واسه زیست اصلا تست نزن کم بزن تا سبک تست دستت بیاد همین


خدا بخواد تو تست زیست مشکل ندارم تو قلم چی نخونده 60 میزنم

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdirahmati137


کدوم کتابش؟تستش یا آموزشش؟مشکیه یا سفیده؟


كتاباي آموزشيش 
همون سياه ها
----------------
اونايي كه سفيدن اسمشون "واجب"هست
و مخصوص تستِ*

----------


## mehdirahmati137

> *
> كتاباي آموزشيش 
> همون سياه ها
> ----------------
> اونايي كه سفيدن اسمشون "واجب"هست
> و مخصوص تستِ*


دی وی دی های آفبا آقایه مصلایی کمکم نمیکنه ؟چون خریدمش

----------


## MeysAM1999

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdirahmati137


دی وی دی های آفبا آقایه مصلایی کمکم نمیکنه ؟چون خریدمش


من از دي وي دي هاي آموزشي استفاده نكردم ولي فك نكنم از كتاب بهتر باشه
اكثر دوستان هم مخالفن با دي وي دي
البته فيلم هاي آلاء رو همه توصيه مي كنن
سایت آموزش مجازی آلاء | دبیرستان دانشگاه صنعتی شریف*

----------


## amh777

آقا من الان سال سومم و فشار خود درسای سوم خیلی خیلی زیاده مدار و ترمودینامیک(ای سخت نی  :Yahoo (111): ) و زیست و هزارتا درس دیگه بعد پشتیبان قلمچی گفت تو حتما حتما باید درسای سال دومم بخونی امسال  :Yahoo (100): واقعا نمیرسم!از جهتی سال سوم فقط فیزیک فشار و گرماش مستقله با شیمی و زیستش!بعد از اون جهت گفت دینامیک سینماتیکو حذف کن :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): بذا برسیم اصن

----------


## amirhoseing79

> آقا من الان سال سومم و فشار خود درسای سوم خیلی خیلی زیاده مدار و ترمودینامیک(ای سخت نی ) و زیست و هزارتا درس دیگه بعد پشتیبان قلمچی گفت تو حتما حتما باید درسای سال دومم بخونی امسال واقعا نمیرسم!از جهتی سال سوم فقط فیزیک فشار و گرماش مستقله با شیمی و زیستش!بعد از اون جهت گفت دینامیک سینماتیکو حذف کنبذا برسیم اصن


منم خیلی دوست دارم اینکارارو انجام بدم ولی فکر کنم اینجوری باید شبا هم نخوابم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mehdirahmati137

> آقا من الان سال سومم و فشار خود درسای سوم خیلی خیلی زیاده مدار و ترمودینامیک(ای سخت نی ) و زیست و هزارتا درس دیگه بعد پشتیبان قلمچی گفت تو حتما حتما باید درسای سال دومم بخونی امسال واقعا نمیرسم!از جهتی سال سوم فقط فیزیک فشار و گرماش مستقله با شیمی و زیستش!بعد از اون جهت گفت دینامیک سینماتیکو حذف کنبذا برسیم اصن


گه میخواستی دومو ببندی باید تابستونه امسال میبستی الان دیگه بچسب به سومت سومتو خوب ببند ایشاا.. تابستون ساله بعد دومو میبندی :Yahoo (3): 
همچین چیزی اصن امکان نداره چرت گفته طرف ا

----------

